# Γενικά > Ανακοινώσεις >  wimes-pwmn-kewn-wana-mswn-awmn-ewn LINKED!!!!

## tsatasos

Επιτέλους έχουμε ping από Μεσολόγγι μέχρι Εύβοια!

Μπράβο σε όλα τα παιδιά για το κατόρθωμα.

Αποτελέσματα traceroute από τον πιο μακρινό κόμβο στο Μεσολόγγι μέχρι έναν στην Εύβοια.

[[email protected]] > tool traceroute 
address: 10.146.52.1
# ADDRESS RT1 RT2 RT3 STATUS 
1 10.229.1.253 5ms 2ms 2ms 
2 10.229.4.253 5ms 3ms 3ms 
3 10.229.4.3 3ms 2ms 2ms 
4 10.229.4.246 4ms 3ms 3ms 
5 10.229.6.254 5ms 5ms 10ms 
6 10.140.7.5 5ms 5ms 5ms 
7 10.140.7.66 13ms 9ms 5ms 
8 10.249.4.249 9ms 10ms 8ms 
9 10.249.7.253 9ms 14ms 12ms 
10 10.249.8.253 9ms 7ms 8ms 
11 10.249.9.253 11ms 16ms 12ms 
12 10.224.7.253 12ms 10ms 12ms 
13 10.224.7.6 19ms 14ms 11ms 
14 10.224.7.250 19ms 13ms 18ms  
15 10.148.101.37 27ms 19ms 16ms 
16 10.148.101.46 21ms 29ms 14ms 
17 10.148.120.34 27ms 18ms 25ms 
18 10.148.130.46 29ms 28ms 31ms 
19 10.148.200.34 39ms 22ms 28ms 
20 10.148.201.34 22ms 30ms 23ms 
21 10.30.60.33 32ms 32ms 44ms 
22 10.30.56.41 71ms 39ms 31ms 
23 10.35.161.241 50ms 31ms 25ms 
24 10.35.161.194 74ms 33ms 54ms 
25 10.21.127.131 49ms 57ms 65ms 
26 10.21.127.154 60ms 83ms 58ms 
27 10.67.175.3 78ms 51ms 61ms 
28 10.67.175.250 72ms 54ms 46ms 
29 10.146.53.131 53ms 55ms 62ms 
30 10.146.53.242 121ms 54ms 41ms 
31 10.145.18.130 64ms 68ms 65ms 
32 10.146.52.1 120ms 33ms 46ms

Επιτέλους!

----------


## klarabel

Ποιός θα το φανταζόταν πρίν λίγα χρόνια ?  ::

----------


## JB172

Μπράβο σε όλους για τις προσπάθειες και το μεράκι.  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

eee

traceroute 10.229.1.253 
traceroute to 10.229.1.253 (10.229.1.253), 64 hops max, 52 byte packets
1 vpn.wolfpack.awmn (10.21.128. ::  0.430 ms 0.232 ms 0.213 ms
2 router1.wolfpack.awmn (10.21.128.1) 0.406 ms 0.275 ms 0.247 ms
3 router2.wolfpack.awmn (10.21.128.2) 0.434 ms 0.323 ms 0.280 ms
4 gw-wolfpack.nvak.awmn (10.14.145.233) 0.888 ms 0.834 ms 0.919 ms
5 gw-nvak.dti.awmn (10.14.145.205) 23.199 ms 2.440 ms 2.355 ms
6 bridge-ls7.dti.awmn (10.37.56.247) 2.965 ms 2.772 ms 2.843 ms
7 gw-dti.mkar.awmn (10.37.56.161) 4.000 ms 3.677 ms 3.592 ms
8 rs.mkar.awmn (10.19.162.5) 4.792 ms 3.912 ms 3.696 ms
9 10.49.196.250 (10.49.196.250) 4.309 ms 6.699 ms 5.955 ms
10 gw-kostasg.akis.awmn (10.19.152.246) 40.845 ms 5.040 ms 4.479 ms
11 10.3.1.250 (10.3.1.250) 7.888 ms 5.380 ms 4.453 ms
12 10.3.1.245 (10.3.1.245) 6.617 ms 4.542 ms 4.847 ms
13 10.2.81.241 (10.2.81.241) 32.816 ms 4.568 ms 19.321 ms
14 gw.chrismarine-anubis.awmn (10.2.81.23 ::  8.598 ms 10.462 ms 5.655 ms
15 10.2.81.241 (10.2.81.241) 5.486 ms 5.735 ms 5.757 ms
16 gw.chrismarine-anubis.awmn (10.2.81.23 ::  7.372 ms 7.475 ms 7.568 ms
17 10.2.81.241 (10.2.81.241) 7.520 ms 6.012 ms 6.713 ms
18 gw.chrismarine-anubis.awmn (10.2.81.23 ::  7.968 ms 15.684 ms 7.136 ms
19 10.2.81.241 (10.2.81.241) 7.338 ms 7.231 ms 7.268 ms
20 gw.chrismarine-anubis.awmn (10.2.81.23 ::  12.542 ms 9.038 ms 8.332 ms
21 10.2.81.241 (10.2.81.241) 21.866 ms 19.616 ms 20.459 ms
22 gw.chrismarine-anubis.awmn (10.2.81.23 ::  16.965 ms 9.906 ms 9.325 ms
23 10.2.81.241 (10.2.81.241) 9.756 ms 9.411 ms 9.069 ms
24 gw.chrismarine-anubis.awmn (10.2.81.23 ::  10.232 ms 10.714 ms 19.801 ms
25 10.2.81.241 (10.2.81.241) 24.484 ms 9.745 ms 9.980 ms
26 gw.chrismarine-anubis.awmn (10.2.81.23 ::  34.078 ms 14.156 ms 12.183 ms
27 10.2.81.241 (10.2.81.241) 13.371 ms 11.612 ms 20.360 ms
28 gw.chrismarine-anubis.awmn (10.2.81.23 ::  18.058 ms 18.139 ms 15.134 ms
29 10.2.81.241 (10.2.81.241) 11.671 ms 23.430 ms 12.580 ms
30 gw.chrismarine-anubis.awmn (10.2.81.23 ::  14.242 ms 43.098 ms 47.313 ms
31 10.2.81.241 (10.2.81.241) 21.685 ms 30.591 ms 19.796 ms
32 gw.chrismarine-anubis.awmn (10.2.81.23 ::  21.657 ms 15.654 ms 14.484 ms
33 10.2.81.241 (10.2.81.241) 28.118 ms 27.663 ms 18.820 ms
34 gw.chrismarine-anubis.awmn (10.2.81.23 ::  16.261 ms 27.787 ms 29.683 ms
35 10.2.81.241 (10.2.81.241) 27.975 ms 32.297 ms 26.926 ms
36 gw.chrismarine-anubis.awmn (10.2.81.23 ::  18.072 ms 32.582 ms 16.430 ms
37 10.2.81.241 (10.2.81.241) 37.616 ms 36.399 ms 27.470 ms
38 gw.chrismarine-anubis.awmn (10.2.81.23 ::  16.991 ms 32.681 ms 18.228 ms
39 10.2.81.241 (10.2.81.241) 25.381 ms 23.742 ms 48.765 ms
40 gw.chrismarine-anubis.awmn (10.2.81.23 ::  18.821 ms 29.753 ms 18.725 ms

----------


## klarabel

Γύρω - γύρω όλοι ....

Tracing route to 10.229.1.253 over a maximum of 30 hops

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.klarabel.awmn [10.30.56.1]
2 1 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-klarabel.stranger.awmn [10.30.56.42]
3 1 ms 2 ms 1 ms 10.67.161.241
4 3 ms 2 ms 3 ms 10.84.67.105
5 3 ms 19 ms 27 ms 10.84.67.102
6 3 ms 8 ms 3 ms 10.84.254.253
7 20 ms 34 ms 4 ms gw-blucky.milos74.awmn [10.87.236.2]
8 5 ms 9 ms 2 ms gw-selete.blucky.awmn [10.87.236.10]
9 28 ms 10 ms 5 ms gw-blucky.senius.awmn [10.2.173.113]
10 15 ms 24 ms 13 ms gw-.sv1jdn.neuron.awmn [10.73.109.241]
11 35 ms 6 ms 6 ms gw-routers-bb.sv1jdn.awmn [10.72.252.193]
12 12 ms 5 ms 5 ms 10.73.51.129
13 24 ms 10 ms 7 ms router2.antonisst.awmn [10.34.62.2]
14 16 ms 14 ms 24 ms gw-schia.antonisst.awmn [10.34.68.66]
15 18 ms 25 ms 17 ms router2.schia.awmn [10.34.68.2]
16 29 ms 4 ms 7 ms 10.34.68.245
17 28 ms 22 ms 26 ms router.klarabel.awmn [10.30.56.1]
18 30 ms 36 ms 26 ms gw-klarabel.stranger.awmn [10.30.56.42]
19 17 ms 20 ms 25 ms 10.67.161.241
20 37 ms 54 ms 124 ms 10.84.67.105
21 41 ms 57 ms 42 ms 10.84.67.102
22 36 ms 39 ms 62 ms 10.84.254.253
23 23 ms 29 ms 55 ms gw-blucky.milos74.awmn [10.87.236.2]
24 29 ms 46 ms 35 ms gw-selete.blucky.awmn [10.87.236.10]
25 60 ms 44 ms 55 ms gw-blucky.senius.awmn [10.2.173.113]
26 40 ms 80 ms 69 ms gw-.sv1jdn.neuron.awmn [10.73.109.241]
27 58 ms 50 ms 34 ms gw-routers-bb.sv1jdn.awmn [10.72.252.193]
28 70 ms 69 ms 39 ms 10.73.51.129
29 55 ms 50 ms 62 ms router2.antonisst.awmn [10.34.62.2]
30 80 ms 79 ms 70 ms gw-schia.antonisst.awmn [10.34.68.66]

Trace complete

----------


## tsatasos

Να ρωτήσω...

...από σήμερα το πρωί βλέπω στο dc hub του mswn να έχουν συνδεθεί άτομα από pwmn, kewn, wana & trwn.

Αυτό σημαίνει ότι παίζουν όλα τα λινκς.
Παρ' όλα αυτά εκτός από mswn δε φτάνω πουθενά αλλού.

Πώς γίνεται αυτό?



```
[[email protected]_tsatasos 17321] /tool> traceroute 10.140.14.67
 # ADDRESS                                 RT1   RT2   RT3   STATUS                                                                                                        
 1 10.24.65.254                            3ms   4ms   4ms                                                                                                                 
 2 10.86.105.137                           4ms   4ms   5ms                                                                                                                 
 3 10.2.202.241                            7ms   6ms   4ms                                                                                                                 
 4 10.2.202.238                            7ms   4ms   13ms                                                                                                                
 5 10.42.83.246                            15ms  34ms  12ms                                                                                                                
 6 10.35.161.194                           18ms  9ms   46ms                                                                                                                
 7 10.21.127.131                           33ms  10ms  14ms                                                                                                                
 8 10.21.127.1                             26ms  26ms  18ms                                                                                                                
 9 10.19.180.226                           147ms 28ms  12ms                                                                                                                
10 10.19.180.130                           11ms  82ms  37ms                                                                                                                
11 10.19.180.242                           13ms  9ms   22ms                                                                                                                
12 10.19.180.241                           49ms  102ms 26ms                                                                                                                
13 10.255.9.4                              22ms  51ms  32ms  host unreachable                                                                                              
14 10.255.9.4                              17ms  20ms  0ms   host unreachable
```

----------

